# Which one would you choose?



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

I'm having trouble maing a decision, and I can use some help deciding since I can't test ride any of these bikes. Here are my options:

-Colnago Master X Light
-Indyfab Crown Jewel / Steel
-Indyfab Factory Lightweight
-Lynskey R330 
-Moots Vamoots


I know it's a long list but if you have any input I would appreciate. If there's something not on this lust that deserves consideration, I'm all ears...

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bodid said:


> If there's something not on this lust ...


Paging Dr. Freud...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a broad list steel, TI, alloy, stock, custom, old school and modern.

I've had a Master and loved it but if I was held to one bike on that list it would probably be the Vamoots, though if I had more than one bike or was a collector the Crown Jewel would be high on my list.


----------



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

I guess you can say it's a broad list, but I'm torn between Ti and steel. I'm not necessarily looking for a bike that will last forever, but there are advantages to both and since I can't ride any of these, I'm looking for imput. The Indyfab would be the only custom option. Let's get rid of
the Torelli and the Van Dessel, and the Mondonico.

Is that list easier to deal with?

Bo


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I still think Vamoots or Crown Jewel, both will ride well one will allow you a bit more color, but that's personal preference.


----------



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

I can get a deal on a Moots, not an IF. Is there enough of a difference between the factory lightweight and the Crown Jewel steel to make a real difference?

Bo


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd think that would come down more to whether a lighter weight steel frame suits your person/use more than the Crown Jewel.

If you can get a good deal on Vamoots, that would be tough to pass up. Its plenty of bike for the money in my opinion and with a discount...


----------



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

What about the Lynskey? The forums are 50 / 50 on them but anyone who owns one swears by them.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm wondering how this ended up in the Colnago forum, and then I'm wondering how nobody has put a vote in for the Colnago Master X Light in Saronni, Zabel, or the orange Merckx color. Pretty soon, you might not be able to get these colors or a steel frame made in Italy. I'm trying to save up my pennies so I can get one in the spring.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Master or Vamoots SL (while they still have some 6/4 tubing)...I'm extremely biased tho.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Master X Light*

I have a 1997 Master Olympic which is a bit heavier than the current MXL. I love the geometry, handling and stability. I just shipped it from Shanghai to Singapore where I'm moving and riding a Lemond Maillot Jaune for the next 3 weeks which is a nice ride but I miss the MO. I also have a Colnago Tecnos and C40 so I'm partial to their geometry.

I personally would pass on the Lynskey as I'm not a fan of their geometry. I had a 1999 Litespeed Vortex which has the same geometry as Lynskey's currently using and despite putting on over 30,000 miles, I feel that the BB was too high for my personal tastes.

I also have a Merckx EX, made by Litespeed but with Merckx's geometry and a lower BB and love that frame.

Again, all this is based on personal preferences for geometry, fit, handling, ride quality/characteristics, etc. 

I have not ridden the Moots or IndyFab so can't opine on those two.



Bodid said:


> I'm having trouble maing a decision, and I can use some help deciding since I can't test ride any of these bikes. Here are my options:
> 
> -Colnago Master X Light
> -Indyfab Crown Jewel / Steel
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> I'm wondering how this ended up in the Colnago forum, and then I'm wondering how nobody has put a vote in for the Colnago Master X Light in Saronni, Zabel, or the orange Merckx color. Pretty soon, you might not be able to get these colors or a steel frame made in Italy. I'm trying to save up my pennies so I can get one in the spring.



I'm a fan of the Master but feel like the pricing for that frame has gotten out of hand. Its about 40% more now than what I paid a few years ago. Unless someone like Maestro could cut me a real deal on one, I can't see paying that kind of money for right now.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Lynskey R330*

Hi, Bo:

My experience with very high bikes is very limited. But I'll be able to talk about the Lynskey R330 in a couple months (I hope). I just ordered the Level 3 Custom R330 with full Campagnolo yesterday. That decision was based on a couple email exchanges with a factory rep and the fact that there is a fairly local (to me) shop that has a lot of experience with custom fitting bike frames to people and who deals with pro-level bikes only. The shop owner rides a Custom Level 4 Lynskey. And while I was in the shop at couple people came in at different times while I was holding a Lynskey Level 4 bike I'd just test-rode (test-ridden?) and they had nothing but good things to say about their Lynskeys. "Lust list"? Obviously a mistype, but it's a good one ;-) ! I also like the Lynskey because it's basically bullet-proof. I hear about too many broken or cracked carbon frames on these forums, so I decided to avoid them for now. Steel tens to be a bit heavy, but they'll last forever. I say that I was looking at the Pinarello Prince, FP3, etc., the Felt F1, the Cannondale Supersix, Kestrel Talon, Colnago C50, Cinelli Super-Corsa and a couple others. In the end, I think you have to live with a bike for a while to find out if it's the bike for you. My favorite bike, about perfect for me, was a late 1970s Takara steel frame. There didn't seem to be anything remarkable about it technically but it was the bike I just always wanted to ride, but hasn't been manufactured since the early 1980s I think.

k. 



Bodid said:


> I'm having trouble maing a decision, and I can use some help deciding since I can't test ride any of these bikes. Here are my options:
> 
> -Colnago Master X Light
> -Indyfab Crown Jewel / Steel
> ...


----------

